# Αυτοί που δεν πήγαν στα μπλόκα



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2016)

(του _Δημ. Καμπουράκη_)

Τους βρήκα στην ημιορεινή κρητική ενδοχώρα, αμέσως μετά το συλλαλητήριο του Συντάγματος. Είναι Σαββατοκύριακο, το μάζωμα της ελιάς έχει τελειώσει, για τα κηπευτικά είναι ακόμα νωρίς, τα ξενοδοχεία θ’ αρχίσουν να παίρνουν βοηθητικό προσωπικό από τον επόμενο μήνα. Κάτι ψευτοκλαδέματα κάνουν, καίνε όσα κλαδιά τους περίσσεψαν, θερίζουν τ’ αγριόχορτα μέσα στα λιόφυτα οι πιο νοικοκύρηδες, τα ψεκάζουν οι οικολογικά ασυνείδητοι, αλλά βασικά ο Φλεβάρης είναι μήνας ξεκούρασης.

Τους βρήκα λοιπόν στα καφενεία όλους μαζί παρέα. Στην αυλή την ημέρα, ν’ απολαμβάνουν τον ήλιο βρίζοντας τον, διότι αυτοί τώρα θέλανε βροχή. Το βράδυ μέσα, να δούνε τις ειδήσεις.

Πίνουν καφέ, τσικουδιά, τσιμπάνε κανένα φρέσκο ραπάνι, παξιμάδι, καμιά ξυδολιά, συζητούν για τον καιρό που τρελάθηκε και ανθίζει τις αμυγδαλιές μαζί με τις τριανταφυλλιές, για το νερό που θα τους λείψει το καλοκαίρι και για την τιμή του λαδιού. Τρία ευρώ πουλιέται σήμερα το κιλό, μια χαρά είναι, μακάρι να μείνει εκεί. Μα μόλις αρχίσουν οι ειδήσεις στην τηλεόραση κι έρχονται οι εικόνες απ’ τα μπλόκα, τα τρακτέρ, τις διαδηλώσεις, τα επεισόδια, τις αντιπαραθέσεις, τις διαπραγματεύσεις, αρχίζουν κι αυτοί να φωνάζουν όλοι μαζί. Με το ζόρι ξεχωρίζει κανείς δυο τρεις ολοκληρωμένες κουβέντες, με ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ζόρι βγάζει νόημα απ’ αυτές. Οταν είσαι οργισμένος, δεν διακρίνεσαι για τη σαφήνεια των διατυπώσεων σου.

Μιλάμε για αγροτική ημιορεινή Κρήτη. Βαθιά Κρήτη, δίχως το λούστρο της τουριστικής λεπτότητας. Ολοι τους με βενιζελική παράδοση, η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία τους πάλαι ποτέ Ανδρεοπαπανδρεϊκοί και νυν ΣΥΡΙΖαίοι. Ο Αλέξης πήρε 55% στις τελευταίες εκλογές, το ΟΧΙ στο δημοψήφισμα πήρε 75% και βάλε. Μερικοί απ’ αυτούς πήγαν και στις εσωκομματικές της ΝΔ για να ψηφίσουν Κυριάκο, κάποιος συγγενής ή γνωστός τους παρακάλεσε και του ‘χαν υποχρέωση. Τώρα κοιτούν την τηλεόραση με μάτι σκοτεινιασμένο: Ακουσαν πως θα πληρώνουν. Κι άλλο; Μα ήδη πληρώνουν πολλά. Πετρέλαια, ρεύματα, φυτοφάρμακα, ζωοτροφές, όλα ανέβηκαν με την αύξηση του ΦΠΑ. Αμ ο ΕΝΦΙΑ; Ο Αλέξης τους είχε υποσχεθεί ότι θα πληρώνουν λιγότερα, αυτοί κατάλαβαν ότι δεν θα πληρώνουν καθόλου. Γι’ αυτό τον ψήφισαν και τον υποστήριξαν.

Δεν συζητούν καν την πιθανότητα να πληρώσουν, έστω κάτι παραπάνω. Δεν έχουν, δεν βγαίνουν… τελεία και παύλα. Πόσο μάλλον 60% και 70%, άθροισμα φόρων και εισφορών που λένε οι Αμπελιώτηδες και οι Μητρόπουλοι στα κανάλια. Αυτά δεν τους εξοργίζουν καν, σε εξοργίζει η πιθανότητα να κατέβει ένας εξωγήινος και να σου κλέψει τη γυναίκα; Είναι απλώς πέραν της λογικής. Η φορολογική και ασφαλιστική τους λογιστική είναι ημιτελής και πρωτόγονη: «Τι 60%; Δηλαδή θα έχω εγώ εκατό προβατίνες και θα ‘ρθει το κράτος να μου πάρει τις εξήντα; Χα! Ας κοπιάσει και θα καλοπεράσει». Δεν τους άρεσαν τα επεισόδια μπροστά στο υπουργείο που έκαναν οι δικοί τους. Ξέρουν ότι η κατσούνα χτυπάει βαριά «και τα χωροφυλακάκια κοπέλια του κόσμου είναι, γιάντα τα βαρούσανε;» Αντιθέτως δεν τους πείραξε διόλου το σπάσιμο των τζαμιών του υπουργείου Γεωργίας με τις πέτρες, «καλά τους κάνανε, όλοι εκεί μέσα είναι κηφήνες που ζούνε απ’ τον ιδρώτα μας». Μυστήρια πράγματα…

Οι συνομιλητές μου δεν πήγανε στο μπλόκο, ούτε πήρανε το καράβι για να ανέβουν στο συλλαλητήριο στον Σύνταγμα. Μείνανε αμέτοχοι στο κάλεσμα των γεωργικών συλλόγων, δεν τους καλοπήγαινε να διαδηλώσουν εναντίον της δικής τους επιλογής, μόλις πέντε μήνες μετά. Ομως τον Αλέξη τον έχουν βγάλει απ’ την καρδιά τους: «Μας εκορόιδεψε, υποσχέθηκε πολλά κι έκαμε τ’ ανάποδα». Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ξαναγυρίσανε σε εκείνους που υποστήριζαν παλιά. Ισα-ίσα, στη ΝΔ και το ΠΑΣΟΚ που μισούσαν, πρόσθεσαν άλλον έναν, τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Τους ακούς και σε πιάνει η ψυχή σου: Είναι μόνοι τους. Κανένας δεν τους θέλει και κανέναν δεν θέλουν. Ολοι είναι προδότες και πουλημένοι. Να μην τολμήσει κανείς να πατήσει το πόδι του στο χωριό απ’ όποιο κόμμα και να ‘ναι, γιατί θα τον πάρουμε με τις πέτρες ή με τα ντουφέκια. Το μόνο που κοιτάνε οι πολιτικοί είναι να γεμίσουν τις τσέπες τους και τον αγρότη τον έχουν γραμμένο στ’ αρχίδια τους.

Για όλα φταίνε οι Γερμανοί και οι Αμερικάνοι. Και πίσω από τους Γερμανούς και τους Αμερικάνους είναι οι Εβραίοι. Δεν υπάρχει Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση, οι Εβραίοι τη διοικούν. Αυτοί κάνουν κουμάντο παντού. Οι Εβραίοι έχουν βάλει στόχο την Ελλάδα, την Κρήτη, το χωριό τους, το λιόφυτο τους. Να πάει στον διάολο και η Ευρώπη και το ευρώ. Με τη δραχμή ήτανε καλύτερα. Κι άμα γυρίσουμε δηλαδή στη δραχμή, τι χειρότερο θα πάθουμε απ’ αυτά που μας φορτώνουν σήμερα; Τους πρόσφυγες αυτοί τους φέρνουνε, επίτηδες. Για να διώξουνε εμάς. Ειδικά τους Κρητικούς – κι ας μην έχει αποβιβαστεί στο νησί ούτε ένας πρόσφυγας, έτσι για δείγμα. Κι απ’ την άλλη, δεν ήρθαν φέτος οι Βούλγαροι να μαζέψουν τις ελιές μας και κόντεψε να μείνει ο καρπός πάνω στα δέντρα. Αίσχος το ένα, αίσχος και το άλλο…

Θαρρώ πως δεν έχω ξαναδεί πιο μπερδεμένους και αποπροσανατολισμένους ανθρώπους. Είναι σαστισμένοι, οργισμένοι, ταμπουρωμένοι, πελαγωμένοι. Το χειρότερο μείγμα. Και φλερτάρουν τόσο επικίνδυνα με την ακροδεξιά συνωμοσιολογία και επιχειρηματολογία, που είναι πραγματικά κρίμα για ένα νησί τόσο εξωστρεφές, πλούσιο και με φιλελεύθερη πολιτική παράδοση. Τους υποσχέθηκαν ένα εύκολο παράδεισο και τώρα αυτοί τον απαιτούν. Στην πραγματικότητα έχουν γίνει το ιδανικό ακροατήριο για τη Χρυσή Αυγή, δίχως αυτή να έχει κουνήσει το δακτυλάκι της. Ο υποτιθέμενος ιδεολογικός της αντίπαλος, η Αριστερά, τους στέλνει στην ναζιστική αγκαλιά της…

(Protagon)


----------

